# Stowe......



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's what it's all about, finding good homes for deserving pups.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a wonderful happing ending for beautiful Stowe. Just look at her sweet face and those soulful eyes, I don't see how anyone could resist her.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Good for Stowe - I love to hear about successful adoptions. Big thanks to all.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful. I love these happy ending stories.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

What a beautiful girl!..I grew up in a town called Stowe...one of the most beautiful places in the world...I love happy endings.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting this....I really love to hear wonderful endings....made my night!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Love the happy endings.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Love happy ending for golden oldies. YEA!!!!!


----------

